# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Legend Title

## global matt

How can I give my legend in a chart its own title?

Global Matt

----------


## Bryan Hessey

> How can I give my legend in a chart its own title?
> 
> Global Matt



Hi,

not quite sure why you would want a Title for a Legend, but you could either use a dummy series, positioned first, or perhaps the addin http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/ChartLabeler.htm might help.

hth
---

----------


## global matt

thanks for the suggestions

I tired both and they didn't really do the Job

with a dummy series the "title" isnt centered and looks funny 

and the chart labeler can't work with out converting a actual variable label

Are there any other ways out there?
sorry for being so picky 

global matt

----------


## MSP77079

Matt, another idea would be to have a dummy secondary axis (either a secondary x-axis or a secondary y-axis).  You can give the secondary axis any label you want and you can move the that label anywhere on the chart that you like.  You can also tie that axis label back to a cell in the workbook if you want it to be dynamic rather than static.

You will need to turn off the major grid marks for that dummy axis, of course.

Hope this helps.

----------


## global matt

Thanks this works

Global Matt

----------

